# Does anyone play any type of RPG in INDIANA???



## Stone Angel (Feb 4, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone play in Indiana. I live in Lafayette, which is about an hour NorthWest of Indianapolis and about an hour East of the Illinois border.

I would be happy to DM though I prefer to play. Any type of game will work except magic the gathering.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 6, 2003)

Just wondered if anyone that frequents these boards are from Indiana, I drive an hour and twenty minutes to DM for my current group so as long as you are w/in an hours drive.

You know if there is anyone from Indiana just reply and let me know. Gen-Con is now held here, there has to be more than just me.


----------



## Zelgar (Feb 6, 2003)

There are gamers in Indiana.  I thinkn your best bet would be to check at Purdue University in West Lafayette.  I know for a fact that they have a chapter of the SCA there, and there's always a few rpg'ers there.  You also might want to check out the local gamestores.  I don't know what's there anymore since its been about 12 years since I graduated.

Zelgar Stargazer


----------



## Uruk (Feb 6, 2003)

I was in the SCA at PU for 2 years and nobody else played D&D.  Most of the members were either into the historical aspects or were sort of goth and played Vampire/Werewolf.  Due to the nature of the group I'm sure the same people are still there.

Anyways I think there are 2 or 3 role-playing groups at Purdue and of course there's the Game Preserve over in Lafayette.  It used to be near campus, but they closed it for some reason, probably a lot of theft.  My group is based in Indy and while I don't know anyone outside of my group that games I've seen plenty of people at stores, etc...  One of my players met his girlfriend/fiancee in a role-playing group at Purdue so give it a shot.


----------



## Gronkzilla (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm in a gaming group that meets weekly in Kokomo.
Not too horifically far from Lafayette.

We mostly do 3rd ed D&D.  I wouldn't mind branching out a bit and trying some other stuff though.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 15, 2003)

Gods there is hope. No the SCA is well, lets just say we didn't mesh. For the whole three hours I was there I listened to them talk about Everquest and computers no real "gaming". 

Yes I frequent the game preserve, and actually they are moving back to the west side, yay for me.

Gronkzilla I would be happy to drive, when do you guys meet. I won't be cramping your style will I, I mean numbers wise. Hope this works out, if not I can always go to the Hip Hugger 
:} LOL!!!


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 3, 2003)

bump


----------

